# 3hp Tecumseh Ice Auger



## vernonfarmer (Dec 15, 2006)

Just found this forum, hope you can help. I have an older 3hp Tecumseh 2-cycle ice auger. I cannot find a serial/model number anywhere. The problem I have is that the fuel doesn't seem to be getting to the carb. Has a see through fuel line from tank to carb. I can see fuel level in the line but it isn't moving. There is a fuel pump bulb which seems to work but again, no movement in the fuel line. The engine will start with a blast of starting fuid but won't stay running. I backed out the needle valves taking care to get them back in the same spot (don't know if that was correct) and sprayed carb cleaner everywhere. Any ideas?

Thanks,
John


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like a carburetor problem, maybe the inlet needle is sticking and not letting any fuel in, or possibly the carburetor needs a good cleaning.

If you can post a photo of the engine someone may be able to identify it for you.


----------



## vernonfarmer (Dec 15, 2006)

*3hp Tecumseh*

The one photo shows the fuel level in the fuel line..just below the spring. I did find a number tag on the carburator: T-670-010. I think that's what it says.

Any help will be greatly appreciated

John


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I'd clean the carb also.
I'm sure that engine sat more than it drilled holes.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Looks like a Tecumseh model 670*

The model number tag is on your engine, it's screwed down on the reed plate and you can see it in the 3rd photo you posted.

That carburetor most likely needs a new inlet needle and seat and I would replace the diaphragm as well, set both adjustment screws out 1 1/2 turns from seat to get it started, you will have to fine tune them once you get it running. This model engine also has points and condenser, but I don't think that is your problem.


----------



## vernonfarmer (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks. That's way more than I had to go on before. Can you recommend a good parts supplier for this engine? Is there a site with a downloadable manual?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Any Tecumseh dealer should be able to get you parts for them, they were very common engines in the late 70's and early 80's.

Once you get the carburetor done, post if you have problems adjusting it and I or someone else will try to explain how to do it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## vernonfarmer (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks again. I'm sure I'll have more questions.


----------



## vernonfarmer (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, 30year,

In checking the needle positions I find the first one, nearest the air filter, was out only half a turn. Went to 1.5 turns and guess what? The fuel started to flow in the fuel line. Needed to use some starting fluid but it started and ran fine. I let it run wide open for about a minute or so. Went back to idle ok. Back to full throttle but it sputtered a little but quit that and ran again ok wide open. I'll let it cool down and try for a restart without the starting fluid this time. Don't know how it happened but it looks like the needle valve was way off. Thanks again.

john


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Easy with the starting fluid .....


----------



## vernonfarmer (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey guys,

The sticker on the side of the 3hp Tecumseh says to mix fuel at 6oz to a gallon of gas. Seems like a lot. Sound right? 

The motor starts right up but now is smoking and running rough. Which way do I turn the second needle valve assuming the fuel mix is right.

john


----------

